# New member saying hi....



## dean0 (Apr 28, 2009)

I've been trolling though the posts for the last few weeks finding some great advice so thought I'd better introduce myself and also say a well deserved thanks to everyone before I start asking a few questions 

I'm a motor engineer/welder/ teacher by trade with basic machining skills. I've also been building 'custom' trikes, bikes and the odd car in a fairly agricultural way for more years than I can remember.
I am also a life long angler and have for many years wanted to have a go a making the perfect (for me) centrepin fishing reel. Last month I was in the right place at the right time and picked up a very low mileage 1996 Myford S7 . It's now happily installed in my shed next to a large old Denbiegh pillar drill and a small second hand Sieg mill I've also just picked up. 
I've no excuses to have a go at making my fishing reel now.
I'll post a few pics of my workshop and progress as soon as I figure out how. I spent some of the weekend making swarf but by Sunday
I'd made the first part for the reel a 35mm long 2mm dia. brass screw with a 3mm dia. head. So feeling pleased with myself and can't wait to get back in the shed. 

Cheers all
Deano
UK


----------



## cfellows (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Deano, welcome to forum.

Chuck


----------



## bearcar1 (Apr 28, 2009)

Welcome Deano, wEc1 glad to see that you finally decided to join us rather than lurking in the shadows some timid beast in the wild. Here you will find quite an assortment of talents as well as skill levels, not to mention the different interests in a wide range of engines and foundry work. Please do not be intimidated or afraid to ask questions and by ALL means post pics th_wwp of your past, pesent and future projects. ;D ;D ;D

Let the party begin th_wav th_wav th_wav
Cheers
BC1


----------



## RobWilson (Apr 28, 2009)

Welcome DEANO 
Rob
UK


----------



## cobra428 (Apr 28, 2009)

Welcome Aboard Deano Thm:
Tony


----------



## jthulin (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Dean0, wEc1

I had a magazine a few weeks back with an article about a business that machines fishing reels. The magazine profiles companies using Haas equipment. If I am able to find my copy I can scan it for you.


----------



## jthulin (Apr 28, 2009)

Just saved myself from getting out of my chair :big:

here is a link to an on-line copy:

http://www.haascnc.com/cncmag/explore_issues.asp?year=2008&volumeNo=12#2008

Look for issuue 42- winter.


----------



## dean0 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all thanx for the warm welcome and the CNC link. Interesting reading. 
 My attempt is going to be just a little less high tec. I hope to make a lightly modified copy of the reel pictured here http://www.paulwitcherproductions.com/page5.htm

following the success of my single screw  I've ordered up the materials and worked out (I think) how to do most of the machining .

Only three problems 

 1/ sourcing a suitable material for the handles 
2/ sourcing /making a simple rachet gear
3/ Getting freshly machined alloy and brass to look say 70 years old

Thanx again
Deano


----------



## mklotz (Apr 28, 2009)

1/ fossil walrus ivory or maybe tagua nuts (vegetable ivory)
2/ got a cat? Seriously, brass stuck in the cat box for a few weeks will get suitably antiqued in a hurry.


----------



## Maryak (Apr 28, 2009)

Deano,

Welcome to our forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Best Regards
Bob


----------



## itowbig (Apr 28, 2009)

Welcome deano. thats funny i was just thinking last night on my drive back home as i pasted by the lake i should try and build a fishing reel. dayjavoo. anywho i would love to see a build of that. 
Welcome


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 28, 2009)

As far as handles 
Elforyn Ivory Substitute Poular for cue sticck and with knife makers. 

Elforyn is a high grade ivory substitute material with a high mineral content. It can be processed like natural ivory - carved, turned, milled, etc. It glues well with Cyanoacrylate & Epoxy glues and can take a clear coat finish. Elforyn is chalk resistant, thermo-formable, chips while machining, and can be polished to a beautiful luster if desired. It reproduces all the typical characteristics of ivory (also playability) with a natural ivory grain structure, and is fluorescent under a black light.
It is about $23 US for a 15 mm rod a foot long


http://www.cuestik.com/store/product.asp?ITEM_ID=5978

Tin


----------

